# H&K P30 V3...on the way!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a new toy headed my way...A H&K P30 V3. I ordered it this afternoon and it should arrive Thursday! Woohoo! :smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Good choice! I'll be here waiting on pics and a range report.

:smt069

P.S. Is it just me or does that grip look similar to a P99?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A real good looking pistol you got coming there JS. Standing by for range report. Good luck.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I picked it up Saturday from my FFL and put about 200 rds through it Sunday afternoon... I love the gun, not one single hiccup. In a single word... "Flawless" :smt023

I'll post some better pics at some point... I quickly snapped a shot before the range trip...










I also field stripped and cleaned it throughly after the range trip. It was a breeze... I'm a happy, happy camper. 



Snowman said:


> Good choice! I'll be here waiting on pics and a range report.
> 
> :smt069
> 
> P.S. Is it just me or does that grip look similar to a P99?


I believe the grip is similar... but, the grip on the P30 comes with interchangeable pieces (3 sets...small, medium, large) to customize the size. The feel of the grip was a factor in my decision to purchase the gun. It's a perfect fit.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Verry nice! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that beauty should get the job done for you:drooling:. I like the idea of changeable grips to suit you. Looks like it should be a good shooter and smooth. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*What moved you to an HK?*

JS, I saw from prior posts that you've had a Kimber in the past. Is this an addition to the collection or a trade? If my question is impolitic, please ignore it.

Most posts providing advice to prospective buyers (me) say to find one that fits well, that just sits well in the hand. I'm going to hazard a guess that buying an HK/Sig/Kimber/Wilson/Les Baer has more factors in the decision process than simple ergonomics.


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

Your taste in guns is excellent! (I'm picking one up on Monday, also a SA favorite of mine.)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Arcus said:


> JS, I saw from prior posts that you've had a Kimber in the past. Is this an addition to the collection or a trade? If my question is impolitic, please ignore it.
> 
> Most posts providing advice to prospective buyers (me) say to find one that fits well, that just sits well in the hand. I'm going to hazard a guess that buying an HK/Sig/Kimber/Wilson/Les Baer has more factors in the decision process than simple ergonomics.


I did have a Kimber... It was a Pro CDP II. I sold it last Saturday. It was...still is...an awesome gun. But, I'm not the "collecting another safe queen" gun kind of gun owner. If I own it, I shoot it. I only have 3 guns... My custom built AR15, My new H&K P30 and a really old colt revolver that was my grandfather's.

My decision to purchase the H&K was due to a number of factors, not just ergonomics. It shoots extremely well. I'm able to make follow up shots much quicker and stay on target. There's alot less recoil, so it's easier for me to control. It fits my hand perfectly. It's easier to field strip and clean... and it doesn't seem to be as temperamental about didn't types of ammo. 9mm is also alot less expensive to shoot. I was spending an arm and a leg shooting .45acp. 

Here's a couple of more pics...

I ordered a Comp-Tac Minotuar Gladiator Holster for it... it came in today.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

js said:


> I did have a Kimber... It was a Pro CDP II. I sold it last Saturday. It was...still is...an awesome gun. But, I'm not the "collecting another safe queen" gun kind of gun owner. If I own it, I shoot it. I only have 3 guns... My custom built AR15, My new H&K P30 and a really old colt revolver that was my grandfather's.
> 
> My decision to purchase the H&K was due to a number of factors, not just ergonomics. It shoots extremely well. I'm able to make follow up shots much quicker and stay on target. There's alot less recoil, so it's easier for me to control. It fits my hand perfectly. It's easier to field strip and clean... and it doesn't seem to be as temperamental about didn't types of ammo. 9mm is also alot less expensive to shoot. I was spending an arm and a leg shooting .45acp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I hope I would never have a safe queen either. My Dad and I have shot the WWII Garand he traded for last year. It probably won't be shot often but neither will it be permanently on a rack. They're tools and should be well-used and well-cared for.

I assume the lesser recoil is due primarily to the change from .45ACP to 9mm? Did you shoot a .45 from H&K before choosing the P30 (i.e. does H&K's recoil management system make a noticeable difference when comparing apples to apples)?

Sorry for the multiple questions but useful head-to-head comparisons of perceived recoil and other aspects, e.g. field stripping and cleaning, of the guns seem few and far between in both the online articles and magazine articles I've read. Additionally, I've yet to see a measurement of any gun's bore-axis anywhere but it's mentioned in several threads here as an important component of recoil and ease of follow on shots.

Thanks for the porn - nicely shot!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

I've shot but never thought of purchasing a H&K, but after holding a P30, I purchased one of these tupperware marvels. 1450 rounds later and only cleaning it twice, not a malfunction except me riding the slide stop. I shot the new 45c last week and next Tuesday I'm selling two more "Safe Queens" Sig 229r in 40 and XD45acp Tactical for the full size H&K45. If you are not in the market for one, don't shoot one, or the next few weeks will be spent pacing your house thinking of what you can sell to get the P30, now I know how addicts feel......... I've become a H&K JUNKIE!!!!!!


----------

